# I hate teens...



## maxum (Jul 6, 2012)

I hate teenagers. I know that I'm 13, but anyways. I hate *most* of them. They cannot think correctly! I'm not generalising, since I know that some other teens thinks like me.
I don't even understand that category of kiddos!
"Hello, kiddo! What do you have in the coco?"


----------



## roddierod (Jul 9, 2012)

Just tolchock them in the back of the old gulliver.


----------



## maxum (Jul 9, 2012)

roddierod said:
			
		

> Just tolchock them in the back of the old gulliver.


I already did that.

Once, I pushed one of those type of humans and do you know how he replied?
HE ALMOST MADE ME LOSE AN EYE BY KICKING ME IN THE FACE!
This is derp, right?


----------



## mwatkins (Jul 9, 2012)

Perhaps you need to learn some social skills. You need to live among humans of all sorts and won't get far in life if you can't manage that.

Geeks can do well in life, but geeks with personality do much better.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 10, 2012)

mwatkins said:
			
		

> Perhaps you need to learn some social skills.


That's the stupidest comment I've ever heard.


----------



## roddierod (Jul 10, 2012)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> That's the stupidest comment I've ever heard.



You, sir, are my hero.


----------



## roddierod (Jul 10, 2012)

maxum said:
			
		

> I already did that.
> 
> Once, I pushed one of those type of humans and do you know how he replied?
> HE ALMOST MADE ME LOSE AN EYE BY KICKING ME IN THE FACE!
> This is derp, right?



No, not derp.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 10, 2012)

Dude (I assume?), you're 13. You're supposed to hate everything.


----------



## mwatkins (Jul 10, 2012)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> That's the stupidest comment I've ever heard.



I stand by it.


----------



## jrm@ (Jul 10, 2012)

@maxum, we weren't there when these incidents took place, so take these replies with a grain of salt.

This teen likely picked on you because he was trying to assert/improve his standing in a social hierarchy.  Think wolves striving to become the alpha male of the pack.  He feels he is unable to climb that hierarchy on his own merit, so he chose to bring you down instead of improving himself.  So,  it's possible that you did nothing wrong, but were the unfortunate target of his social ambitions. 



			
				maxum said:
			
		

> Once, I pushed one of those type of humans..


Violence breeds violence; it's not that surprising he reacted violently when you pushed him.  Perhaps your parents or an adult you trust could help you with new strategies to diffuse similar situations when they arise.

People are going to behave badly toward you throughout your life.  As adults, they are usually just more subtle and nuanced.  With rare exceptions, you've basically lost when you resort to violence.  Most people that succeed in today's world are those that use their brains and not their fists.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 10, 2012)

I was debating whether to put a smiley face on that or not. 



			
				mwatkins said:
			
		

> I stand by it.



Diplomat: You sir are might close to an idiot!
Curly (3 Stooges): Well then I'll stand over here.


----------



## sossego (Jul 10, 2012)

When you need to, protect yourself. 
I have a lot of patience; but, I will push back when enough has occurred and it will be with the same amount of force and effort the other has put into all attempts.

Anyway, use your Mad Hacker Skills.

Things such as XSS on a facebook or other social media sites through the following methods: There's nothing more fun than setting up a D or C:\path\to\windows\shutdown.exe on that person's page. You can also reroute everyone who visits the page to be redirected to an undesirable site.


----------



## mwatkins (Jul 11, 2012)

jrm put to words part of what I had been thinking about when I wrote my earlier replies.

Having been, no surprise given this is a BSD unix forum, something of a geek myself when I was young, I can relate to all sorts of feelings including "hate". I kept a journal for years through my teens and after reading them later as a young adult even then I recognized how much wasted time went into such feelings. 

Find a better outlet and try not to waste the time and energy you might put into hating those who don't like you. For me it was mountaineering and the outdoors which gave me an opportunity to look at other people in a different light. Unproductive journal writing gave way to much better things.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 11, 2012)

And on that constructive note, let's call this a win for everyone and close this thread.


----------

